# Horton Brotherhood Crossbow Review



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just purchased a Horton Brotherhood crossbow due to recurring back problems and had to sell my compound. It came with a Horton 4X32 Mult-A-Range scope, quiver, and 3 20" bolts. I got close at 15 yards with the aluminum bolts then fine tuned it with Beman Thunderbolts. It took exactly 14 shots to shoot bullseyes at 20, 30, and 40 yards. It has an ambidextrous safety and a no dry fire system. It's light, easy to use, and simple to maintain. The stock fits me very well and it seems quiet compared to other crossbows I've heard. I'm extremely happy with the Horton Brotherhood crossbow. A+:thumbs_up


----------

